# RFA Sir Percivale



## Tony Magon (Apr 5, 2010)

I am trying to contact anyone who served on RFA Sir Percivale, especially during her South Pacific sojourn from around 1968 to 1975.

I am an ex RNZN R/O who spent a few years in radio communication with her when she was stationed in the South Pacific

Tony Magon - Sydney


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Have you tried www.rfanostalgia.com?
Remember her being out in the Pacific in the early 70s when RO on Sir Bedivere.
CHeers
Bill B


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Tony. I was R/O in Sir Percivale c/s GVTA from Oct 77 to mid May 78. Did a run out to Far East over the Nov and Dec of 77. Used to copy Oz bdcast A11B3 SOPs and on losing that had skeds with NZ Naval bcast. Very useful indeed.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Tony Magon said:


> I am trying to contact anyone who served on RFA Sir Percivale, especially during her South Pacific sojourn from around 1968 to 1975.
> 
> I am an ex RNZN R/O who spent a few years in radio communication with her when she was stationed in the South Pacific
> 
> Tony Magon - Sydney


Tony, "Sir Percivale" was initially managed by BI (up to about 1970) and the ROs were supplied by Marconi. I had a contact some time ago with an RO who served on her - his name was Peter Charlesworth.

John T


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For Tony and John T. I joined the Sir Galahad in Keppel Harbour,Singapore, while she was still under BI management in Mar 1970. She became RFA that month and the Marconi RO moved across to become my 2nd RO. That was Peter Charlesworth, also known as Fei Chai by the Chinese crew. Peter was a good shipmate and taught me the intricacies of the ship's CCTV system which was all new to me. He and his wife live somewhere up in the North East of Scotland. I may have his address somewhere.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update on Peter, KR. I couldn't remember if he'd switched to RFA or not. I and a few others on the site knew him at Bridlington Wireless School.

I must have confused Sir Percivale with Sir Galahad.

John T

PS PC wasn't a small bloke but "Fei Chai" is a bit harsh.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi John. He referred to himself as Fei Chai when I had a phone call from him a few years ago. He lives with his missus up near Glenlivit in the Moray region of Jockland. Have not heard from him for a long time.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks KR. He always had a sense of humour.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I fitted some of the commercial radio room on Sir Percivale whilst the prime installer, Tommy Ross, was finishing off the military radio room. That was in early 1967, if my memory is right; she was alongside at Hawthorn Leslie and at Palmer's fitting out berth in Hebburn. Tommy was a fantastic worker and an even harder player, a wild man if ever there was one. i never understood how he survived in Marconi's with his anti-authority rebelliousness. He died far too young and was a sad loss.


----------



## stoker (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry for going off thread a bit, I remember seeing a white hulled RFA Sir.....? at anchor in Singapore early 1969, I never knew which one. Does anyone know which one was operating there around that time?


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Stoker. Possibly this was Sir Galahad. When I joined her early 70 she was still in the smart BI colours before becoming an RFA all painted grey. She was in Keppel Harbour Singapore at that time.


----------

